# Beef Jerky in Air Fryer



## maplenut (Feb 22, 2019)

Got a new kitchen gadget a few weeks ago and have been trying different things in it.

Found that the temp can be set fairly low and since I do not have a good dehydrator I figured what the heck lets see if I can make jerky in the air fryer. 
So grabbed 2 lbs of ground beef, I am going to use my jerky shooter for this batch, and some jerky seasoning from LEM and away we go.

I am thinking that I want to make one pound with smoke in the MES 40 then finish in the air fryer and then one pound just in the air fryer. 
But I will decide tomorrow morning after the mixture has a rest in the frig overnight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

Sounds interesting, except for the part without smoke.
Jerky without Smoke?
I never used Liquid Smoke, but I would mix a little liquid smoke in, before I'd make Jerky without any smoke.

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll be watching this.How low does the air fryer go?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 22, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I quit smoking beef jerky some time back. Its a PIA in the MES and honestly the other flavors shine through so well I found that the smoke was distraction.
> 
> Let me know if you want a sample of non-smoked Ghost Pepper jerky. I'll send you a few ounces.



Ghost pepper jerky sounds amazing! I’m gonna have to look into that


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 22, 2019)

maplenut said:


> Got a new kitchen gadget a few weeks ago and have been trying different things in it.
> 
> Found that the temp can be set fairly low and since I do not have a good dehydrator I figured what the heck lets see if I can make jerky in the air fryer.
> So grabbed 2 lbs of ground beef, I am going to use my jerky shooter for this batch, and some jerky seasoning from LEM and away we go.
> ...



Interesting experiment. I want to watch. 

My opinion varies vastly about using Ground Beef to make Jerky though.
I've made Jerky with ground beef. That is how I came to abandon the idea and settle with whole muscle meat for my Jerky.
If you are going to put it in your MES 40, why not just leave it there to Jerk? (Dry out.)


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 22, 2019)

I made jerky for decades without smoking. I like the addition of the smoke, but it is a subtle addition.

The key question, already asked, is how low does your fryer go, and are you sure of that temperature? Most people worry about getting the jerky hot enough, even for a brief time, in order to ensure it becomes safe. However, in your case I would be concerned that you might end up with cooked meat instead of dehydrated, dried meat. They are two different things. Others who are jerky experts can correct me, but I think most jerky recipes call for a 140 degree temperature.


----------



## maplenut (Feb 22, 2019)

motocrash said:


> I'll be watching this.How low does the air fryer go?


SO far as I can tell 90 degrees.
I was thinking of setting it for about 160 maybe 180 but now I may go a little lower, 140-150. 
I will have to do it in batches as I only have 3 screens for the air fryer and I am not sure if I can fit it all on them in one go.


----------



## maplenut (Feb 22, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Interesting experiment. I want to watch.
> 
> My opinion varies vastly about using Ground Beef to make Jerky though.
> I've made Jerky with ground beef. That is how I came to abandon the idea and settle with whole muscle meat for my Jerky.
> If you are going to put it in your MES 40, why not just leave it there to Jerk? (Dry out.)


I agree about using ground beef, in the past I have found that it tends to end up being on the dry side. 
But I am cheap and find that when I want to try different things I just can't see myself paying for a better cut of meat for it to possible fail, besides we needed some ground beef so I grabbed 10lbs at the store and kept 2 lbs for this trial.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 23, 2019)

maplenut said:


> I agree about using ground beef, in the past I have found that it tends to end up being on the dry side.
> But I am cheap and find that when I want to try different things I just can't see myself paying for a better cut of meat for it to possible fail, besides we needed some ground beef so I grabbed 10lbs at the store and kept 2 lbs for this trial.



Have I got a deal for you!
Next time you are thinking Jerky at the Meat Counter, look over the Pork Loin. Compared to even ground Beef, it's a deal.
I use it as the meat for my Jerky, but use a simple Beef Jerky Recipe.
If you add 1/2 tsp Cayenne Pepper it keeps you to wettin your whistle with beer. 
I'm not "made of money" either. So Pork really lets me enjoy whole muscle Jerky.
It's a clean tasting meat that lets the flavors speak for themselves.
I take the frozen Loin and cut it into 'Dollops' with my slicer. The slices go into my vacuum marinading chamber with the mix, vacuum packed, and rolled a few times to make sure everybody is bathing in the marinade. (You can marinade in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag as well. Works fine!)
After the dollops are dried in my dehydrator, I cut the Jerky into nibbling sized pieces with kitchen scissors, and bag them up.

There is one problem... I like my Jerky so much, I can eat a whole batch in a day or two.
Don't be afraid to change up the recipes you try.


----------



## maplenut (Feb 23, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Have I got a deal for you!
> Next time you are thinking Jerky at the Meat Counter, look over the Pork Loin. Compared to even ground Beef, it's a deal.
> I use it as the meat for my Jerky, but use a simple Beef Jerky Recipe.
> If you add 1/2 tsp Cayenne Pepper it keeps you to wettin your whistle with beer.
> ...


Funny that you mention the pork loin.
I actually have 2 chunks of pork loin that I cut off a when I was making Canadian bacon. I started with 2 full loins and when I was getting them cleaned and ready I thought that it will make way too much bacon. I know, you are saying right now "how can you have too much bacon" 
I vac packed them and figured that I would use them for something later. I just may use them for jerky.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

maplenut said:


> Funny that you mention the pork loin.
> I actually have 2 chunks of pork loin that I cut off a when I was making Canadian bacon. I started with 2 full loins and when I was getting them cleaned and ready I thought that it will make way too much bacon. I know, you are saying right now "how can you have too much bacon"
> I vac packed them and figured that I would use them for something later. I just may use them for jerky.




Here's what Sonny's talking about:
*Pork Loin Jerky*

Bear


----------



## MarkusBeefJerky (Mar 18, 2019)

Imo the best result is achieved when hanging the meat on toothpicks in the oven at low temperature. 170f/75c for anywhere between 4-8 hours (depends on meat thickness). Make sure to marinade between 6-12 hours (again, depends on meat thickness. 2mm only needs 4 hours or so, if you are at 8mm you need 12 hours or maybe more)


----------

